# What do you put on "owies"



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Tash had just decided to scare me. The resualt of her pulling her last stunt has left her with a skined chin and an area skined on the top side of her paw area

Here's what happened in case you would like to know

..ugh I swear Tash always trys finding ways to make me even more nervous.

She has now offically shed blood a few times lol

I was out on the front poorch getting her already way flat basketball and she was standing by me. She as usual with a basketball or her cuz got excited. She went to go jump off the porch but tripped before she luanched herself off the pourch









Our pourch has two big steps until it comes to our driveway. She ended up taking a nose dive into the driveway







Then gets up and turns around and looks at me









So I look her over for blood and feel her legs to be sure she's ok. Well her left front paw was a bit "ouchy" and her chin has been skined raw and bloody







And well her "ouchy" paw was a bit bloody, not bad but I couldn't tell why/how bad the "boo boo" was so like I'm used to when we see blood on the horses her paw got a wee bit clipped.









She skinned a tiny area on her paw. I think that's all she did though, no swelling or what not. She let me hold it while I clipped it too.







That's always a plus


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

The last patch Dante had was where they had shaved his leg for an IV and he licked it raw








I used Coconut Oil on it








Did have to put it on and then keep him occupied with something else so he wouldn't just lick it right back off


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Depending on how big, you could also use Neosporin.

At least she'll have a challenge licking anything off the chin!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

We use neosporin on scratches and scrapes and they do try to lick it off. But Samuel's right - it'd be tough to lick off the chin!


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you









I cleaned them up and put some Neosporin type stuff on them. She tried licking her chin but well no luck there lol and she has been good about not licking her paw


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Be careful with Neosporin - I believe ingesting can cause diarrhea..... I have a tube of panalog from the vet - it goes on every scrape Gracie gets - of course I have to be careful she doesn't like it either but I like getting triple antibiotic cream that is made for dogs. Just my preference.

PS: Tell Tash NO MORE Superwoman impersonations!!!


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

I shall look for some stuff made for dogs. Can I pick some up from a pet store?

lol I can try telling her but I'l not sure she'll listen


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I used neosporin on Skye's neck this past week. It was also in area where she could not lick. I have no idea what she did, but she had a dime sized scrape with the hair gone. Cleaned it off and put on neosporin 2x a day - day three it was all but gone, just fresh pink skin.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I guess I am rotten. I clean the wound with iodine antibacterial soap and then leave it open to heal. I must admit that for myself, I do the same, finding neosporin to cause the wound to stay open and nasty longer.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess we have had different experiences. Skye's abrasion healed quickly - day 3 it was fine. I wouldn't use it on her if it was in a place she could lick, though and I didn't cover it.


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Tash didn't learn. She went and played Superwoman again and banged up her chine worse







She also walked away limping but I think it was just one of those "WOW what just happened" type thing as she's fine now, no limping soreness or swelling so.....would someone like to please try and tell Tash that she can't fly and that she should no longer play superwoman...please...lol I tried and it, well failed lol


----------

